# paste whats in your clipboard right now



## Acceptable (Apr 1, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Danny-DeVito...sr=8-1&keywords=danny+devito+life+size+cutout


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2017)

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/08/29/deutsche-banks-10-billion-scandal?currentPage=all


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Apr 1, 2017)

AprilBonuses


----------



## FuckBitchesGetRiches (Apr 1, 2017)

*8chan was hacked*
Earlier today, April 1, 2017, 8chan was hacked.

We are investigating the problem and hope to have the servers back online soon.

Pay attention here for updates.


----------



## Evilboshe (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2017)

The Whole Truth About Whole Numbers: An Elementary Introduction to Number Theory


----------



## Optimus Prime (Apr 1, 2017)

Munchausen syndrome by proxy


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 2, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome


----------



## Bogs (Apr 2, 2017)

edit: fuck it, nothing's in my clipboard


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 2, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/roketsune-darosne-cj-crawford.28161/page-14#post-2096094


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Apr 2, 2017)

28&


----------



## Reynard (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll never understand how anyone could p


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## NQ 952 (Apr 2, 2017)

48F7EA04F868E67111588BD11DE35B25846AAF9BC8C5FBF60E16A8C1DA181ABC8DE612AD9D9CE3FBE66D68980CDD2CC9BD715BD4D3E3B31074A1ECB160BBDE35


----------



## meatslab (Apr 2, 2017)

https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3615777&userid=0&perpage=40&pagenumber=11


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 2, 2017)

Barbara Chandler nudes


----------



## Shoegaze (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 2, 2017)

351 cleveland


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Apr 2, 2017)

he isn't sure about her. So you he's saying:

"You have asked me,
and I did not respond

you want until death does us apart
faithful for the rest of our days
NO! NO!

you want until death divorces us
to love her even on bad days.
NO! NO!"


English translation for the song Du Hast by Rammstein


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Reynard (Apr 2, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furries.1102/page-293#post-2167682


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 2, 2017)

this motherfucking nigger stole my modship,


----------



## drain (Apr 2, 2017)

Ingredients


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Apr 2, 2017)

He was so stunning in drag he turned Phil.......whatever Phil is - @MMX


----------



## Warden Cross (Apr 2, 2017)

31801704


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 2, 2017)

To gain muscle, go for [16-18*(current bodyweight in pounds)] calories per day, every day. For example, if you're 150lbs you want to aim for [16-18*150], so 2400-2700 calories per day. You want to gain about 4lbs per month, any more and you're just getting extra fat, any less and you're not building muscle fast enough; so adjust calories accordingly, upwards to ensure growth, or downwards to prevent excessive fat gains. Yes, you may gain some fat along the way; that’s the way things are. Yes, you will probably have to eat way more than you are comfortable with. The people that say "I eat a lot and I'm still skinny!" aren't eating enough or aren't correctly counting their calories.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 2, 2017)

id still rape chris or barb


----------



## Deadwaste (Apr 3, 2017)

i laughed when i found out patton oswalt's wife died. the only way it could've made my day better is if he killed himself the next day


----------



## DancinTim (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 3, 2017)

> Yeah, aside from going out to Game Place 2.0, Chris lives in a hoarder house with his shut-in elderly mother. No real success with _Sonichu_, the Love Quest is _still_ going on, and the God And The Bear Basically Promised Daughter Crystal still doesn't exist. Meanwhile, Chris is _the_ laughingstock of the Internets, and the #1 "lolcow."


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 3, 2017)

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/826/832/3e4.gif


----------



## Boris Johnson (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibraltar accuses EU of behaving like a 'cuckolded husband who is taking it out on the children'


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2017)

Boris Johnson said:


> Gibraltar accuses EU of behaving like a 'cuckolded husband who is taking it out on the children'



We live in a timeline where literal countries are shitposting and calling each other cucks.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## GS 281 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Club Sandwich (Apr 4, 2017)

relieved, checkered front/back strap frame, elec-nickel, radius spur/undercut, bevel magwell, add rib in b-pocket
40 barrel w/ wilson/nowlin ramp (check incoming), SS
wilson 47d magazine qty 2, SS
40 slide w novaks (mill glare crosshatch?), elec nickel, polish flats, matte top
45 slide stop, checkered, SS
mill for ramped barrel in frame
9 ejector + pin/trim
9 FP stop
9 Ti FP (c req)
9 extractor, SS
MSH checkered, SS, raised cup
grips prov by c - trim to fit w/ xl bushings (use spec screws, not c screws)
bill at norm + all inclu disc + leo disc
add dros, waive fsc/sh/sa


----------



## Positron (Apr 4, 2017)

[/SPOILER]


----------



## Horribadger (Apr 4, 2017)

http://archive.md/nWgEv


----------



## lixinho-chan (Apr 5, 2017)

wrench x reader smut


----------



## SuicideIsPainless (Apr 5, 2017)

>babysitting your wife's daughter

Attempted to reply to a shitpost on /tv/ before the thread got deleted.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 5, 2017)

Something I made for the Assigned Male thread


----------



## Ballo (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 5, 2017)

Anybody know of any stores or online stores to buy a Wii U bundle new?


----------



## Shishiou (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Yamyam (Apr 7, 2017)

https://www.blackmooncosmetics.com/collections/lipsticks/products/sorrow


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 7, 2017)

BBF59B4

It's a coupon code for Midwayusa.com


----------



## MrLooks (Apr 8, 2017)

Rasha Naba Doe-ah Gola Wookiee _Nipple Pinchy_!


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 8, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> BBF59B4
> 
> It's a coupon code for Midwayusa.com


The motherless links thread is in supporters


----------



## 女鬼 (Apr 8, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## El Garbage (Apr 8, 2017)

*Tukholman entinen suurlähettiläs: Emme elä enää pohjoisen turvallisessa onnelassa*


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 8, 2017)

parsippany


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 9, 2017)

Gender Warrior Demisexual Glitch


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 9, 2017)

卐


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 9, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/phpbb/icon_julay.png


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Yamyam (Aug 10, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Bickpixx/status/894973226790658048


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 10, 2017)

invalid said:


> I think James Woods said it best.



Lol.  You know I'd never post any of the interesting things that might be in my clipboard.

Like my chats with your mom.


----------



## Acceptable (Aug 10, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/eo4uNUY.gifv


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 10, 2017)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/13471f3eb4d6e5c881fd8541922a396a/tumblr_o7fi19BA4M1qz581wo7_1280.png






(In case you're too lazy to click the link)


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Sep 1, 2018)

Title is self explanatory.


i'll start. 


Spoiler









I don't have any context for this tbh, nor do I remember copying it


----------



## Desire Lines (Sep 1, 2018)

apparently it's this lmao


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 1, 2018)

I feel so exposed, like I’ve been violated, how :deviant: of me


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler



wait , wait , wait .... hold your horses... uhm... YOU'RE A GIRL GAMER?!!?! O_O Not to be a freak, but.. just when  I thought you couldn't get more  attractive.. you started playing video games. Nicely done, m'lady . You've just become every man 's dream woman . If you had missed a couple before, now you can be sure you've got us ALL "drooling", lol .


----------



## QU 734 (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler



https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/screwdriving-locating-and-exploiting-smart-adult-toys/


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 1, 2018)

*A VISIONARY MADNESS*


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 1, 2018)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belphégor_(roman)


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 1, 2018)

https://twitter.com/SolomonJake/status/1034608350489657344?s=19


----------



## ToMyMaster (Sep 1, 2018)

/transition


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 2, 2018)

https://youtu.be/0Ms49WIuL-M

There goes my inner weeb, out into the public.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 2, 2018)

*GOUTOPIA *


----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (Sep 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V2sBURgUBI


----------



## ️ronic (Sep 3, 2018)

卍


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 3, 2018)

416466


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 3, 2018)

http://mirror.lolcow.club/TempleOS_Site/death.html


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 3, 2018)

http://karlshuker.blogspot.com/2011/03/finding-out-36-cryptozoologicalmytholog.html


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 3, 2018)

info@hmgunworks.com


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Boxy Brown (Sep 3, 2018)

https://hlj.com/product/bans55038


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## yeahweknow (Oct 15, 2018)

*らき☆すたマニアのアメリカ人*


----------



## Providence (Oct 15, 2018)

you will face the tru wieghtof a a iron fist..... no you will know what i really can do. srry it comes to this i will be gentle at first but this is by by you fucking choice


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 15, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valet


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 15, 2018)

if you dare make something this awful and retarded I will find out where you live and literally rape you in real life.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 15, 2018)

*BEFORE THE DISSECTION OF GRAVITY Bill Gates caught the madman disease from the oil men.

LOBOTOMIZED Bill Gates

LOBOTOMIZED Gravity Control inventors in HS by the Fortune 500 companies. Ads for a wife, were are the ads and banners for Gravity control inventors? On President Bush desk with a veto carved into them.*


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 15, 2018)

https://mega.nz/#!cQNkCS5Y!XsJXTEsHfhfAM4JRIaNr92IbcOHwb60WVmJ1InzYQ_Q



Spoiler: it's music





 [/spoiler


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 15, 2018)

As she took her first step her plump bottom caused her bikini bottom to fly off. "Oh dearie me," she said as her cheeks jiggled. "I think everyone is getting a good look at my ass." 

"Y-yeah," said Cogsworth as he started to sweat. "Mrs. Potts might I say that you've got the nicest plumpest oh help me God"

He charged forward and stuck his gear into her bum. As they jerried and carried by the pool Belle and Prince Adam watched from the Balcony. "I don't know what to think," said Prince Adam. 

"I think I've gone blind," said Belle. 

"Good," said Prince Adam. "Now we can try Anal."


----------



## Mister Loser (Oct 15, 2018)

*9505510438728279102206*


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 15, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> if you dare make something this awful and exceptional I will find out where you live and literally rape you in real life.



Fagnasty. I’d recognize his prose anywhere.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 15, 2018)

https://frinkiac.com/img/S01E03/1098281.jpg


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Oct 15, 2018)

Her midsection seems kinda boxy but soft, sorta like the new Jeep Compass, so you can be rough and she could take it.


----------



## yeahweknow (Oct 15, 2018)

エボラちゃん said:


> https://mega.nz/#!cQNkCS5Y!XsJXTEsHfhfAM4JRIaNr92IbcOHwb60WVmJ1InzYQ_Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like it


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

We would prefer not to execute the FAT until the robot program has been done.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 17, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/skeleton-thread.48964/#post-3872058


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 17, 2018)

You told me, I see you rise
But, it always falls
I see you come, I see you go
You say, "All things pass into the night"
And I say, "Oh no sir I must say you're wrong
I must disagree, oh no sir, I must say you're wrong"
Won't you listen to me
You told me, I've seen it all before
Been there, I've seen my hopes and dreams
A lying on the ground
I've seen the sky just begin to fall
And you say, "All things pass into the night"
And I say, "Oh no sir, I must say you're wrong
I must disagree, oh no sir, I must say you're wrong"
Won't you listen to me
Good-bye horses I'm flying over you
Good-bye horses I'm flying over you


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 18, 2018)

%b%
%Z%
%R%
%J%


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Oct 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObE5GVCUF50

I'm not even mad Alex Boniello is a beautiful man that I would lick many times


----------



## Tramadol (Nov 1, 2018)

one of the greatest things about the internet is anonymity


----------



## Agent Wet (Nov 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhgDibw7vB4

I was at some point posting at the smash bros thread.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 1, 2018)

true sadness is a haunting nostalgia for a time and place you've never known... or been


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 5, 2018)

> It's that fucker Rich Evans. GET OUT OF HERE, YOU FFFFUCKER!


----------



## yeahweknow (Nov 6, 2018)

WORLD PEACE


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Nov 12, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdpspllWI2o

Iceland's "banned" advert


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 12, 2018)

Multiple_Fellatio Gelbooru


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh god it's a paragraph of my NaNoWriMo novel, I'll spare you all that horror.


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## BBonk (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## LovBeCon (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jgtnyNnm0


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 28, 2018)

Dump whatever's on your clipboard, simple as that.

733.65


----------



## obliviousbeard (Nov 28, 2018)

Unrestricted Warfare


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Taika tapahtuu


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 28, 2018)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=steven+as...00000578-3264004-image-m-59_1444247805459.jpg


----------



## Draza (Nov 28, 2018)

Pi


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2018)

john deacon 1997


----------



## Tahoma (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Inklings (Nov 28, 2018)

https://www.polygon.com/2018/11/15/18097081/nintendo-rom-lawsuit-loveroms-loveretro-emuparadise


----------



## Bad Times (Nov 28, 2018)

broken copy paste of wu.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Nov 28, 2018)

and she strong on plow.


----------



## spacekatguy (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/K45QZP1MJMc


----------



## Coconut Gun (Nov 28, 2018)

v


----------



## The biggest iron (Nov 28, 2018)

Josh is a nigger that gets tricked by gypsies


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 28, 2018)

> 10. By “feelings of inferiority” we mean not only inferiority feelings in the strict sense but a whole spectrum of related traits; low self-esteem, feelings of powerlessness, depressive tendencies, defeatism, guilt, self- hatred, etc. We argue that modern leftists tend to have some such feelings (possibly more or less repressed) and that these feelings are decisive in determining the direction of modern leftism.
> 
> 11. When someone interprets as derogatory almost anything that is said about him (or about groups with whom he identifies) we conclude that he has inferiority feelings or low self-esteem. This tendency is pronounced among minority rights activists, whether or not they belong to the minority groups whose rights they defend. They are hypersensitive about the words used to designate minorities and about anything that is said concerning minorities. The terms “negro,” “oriental,” “handicapped” or “chick” for an African, an Asian, a disabled person or a woman originally had no derogatory connotation. “Broad” and “chick” were merely the feminine equivalents of “guy,” “dude” or “fellow.” The negative connotations have been attached to these terms by the activists themselves. Some animal rights activists have gone so far as to reject the word “pet” and insist on its replacement by “animal companion.” Leftish anthropologists go to great lengths to avoid saying anything about primitive peoples that could conceivably be interpreted as negative. They want to replace the world “primitive” by “nonliterate.” They seem almost paranoid about anything that might suggest that any primitive culture is inferior to our own. (We do not mean to imply that primitive cultures ARE inferior to ours. We merely point out the hypersensitivity of leftish anthropologists.)
> 
> ...



Ah ... it's for some other work that I'm doing.


----------



## MemeGray (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 28, 2018)

<green> We vegetarians love the environment. carnivores are sick freaks.
<Frank> How can vegetarians possibly love the environment.. you keep eating all the fucking plants


----------



## Spelling Bee (Nov 28, 2018)

butter chicken


----------



## Vyxenn (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 28, 2018)

https://my.mixtape.moe/freros.png


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 28, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5QCayypLkg


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 28, 2018)

awoo


----------



## TitanOfK (Nov 28, 2018)

http://thefederalist.com/2018/11/26...on-girl-threatens-dad-losing-son-disagreeing/


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/AllGamesDelta_/status/1067811196215148545


----------



## tampax pearl (Nov 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/efuS4i1BlKg


----------



## chunkygoth (Nov 28, 2018)

11:00:00.000000 3497.293
11:10:00.000000 3518.239
11:20:00.000000 3836.679
11:30:00.000000 3471.053
11:40:00.000000 3511.399
11:50:00.000000 3253.266
12:00:00.000000 3136.293
12:10:00.000000 3302.000
12:20:00.000000 3165.186
12:30:00.000000 3563.986
12:40:00.000000 3197.800
12:50:00.000000 5188.160
13:00:00.000000 4419.093
13:10:00.000000 5210.666
13:20:00.000000 12019.94
13:30:00.000000 3770.653
13:40:00.000000 8636.773
13:50:00.000000 204560.5
14:00:00.000000 201574.4
14:10:00.000000 30992.72
14:20:00.000000 75766.81
14:30:00.000000 28930.09
14:40:00.000000 34314.42


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 28, 2018)

http://butterme-up.blogspot.com/2010/12/oeufs-en-meurette-poached-eggs-in-red.html


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 28, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/hunger-games-lolcow-edition.50360/


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Nov 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/iIovetonaenae/status/1065641379479588864


----------



## BradyBunchFan (Nov 28, 2018)

https://people.com/parents/zachery-ty-bryan-expecting-fourth-child-son-wife-carly-pregnant/


----------



## BradyBunchFan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Aperrentis (Nov 28, 2018)

Scientists Capture Unique Footage Of Seals Attempting To Mate With Penguins


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 28, 2018)

oh shit I didn't realize a thread like this already existed.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paste-whats-in-your-clipboard-right-now.29664/


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 28, 2018)

tfw last thing in your clipboard is https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paste-whats-in-your-clipboard-right-now.29664/


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 28, 2018)

*BISSELL Proheat Essential Carpet Cleaner*


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 29, 2018)

Baptist


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 29, 2018)

Sam's Club:
Bacon
Jello cups

H-Mart:
Kimchi (big)


----------



## Dirty Mosquito (Nov 29, 2018)

Yep that's it.


----------



## dysentery (Nov 29, 2018)

*Cut my dick into pieces replied to the thread Reddit's Trans Community.*


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 30, 2018)

Erebus*:*
God of Darkness

Personal information:
Consort: Nyx
Offspring: Thanatos, Apate, Aether, Hemera, the Keres, Moros, the Moirai, the Hesperides, Dolos, Nemesis, Oizys, Oneiroi, Momus, Philotes, Eris, Geras Parents: Chaos
Siblings: Tartarus, Gaia, Nyx


----------



## Tahoma (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Mister Loser (Feb 7, 2020)

What it says on the tin. Paste the last... whatever you copied.
1DgS5RfHw7xA82Yxa5BtgZL65ngwSk6bmm
that's josh's bitcoin address


----------



## Takodachi (Feb 7, 2020)

大丈夫。それでも応援してる人が沢山いるんだから…それに、登録者が10万人超えたのがその証拠だと思うよ！


----------



## Maskull (Feb 8, 2020)

Pepper Coyote - Blast Radius (Studio Version) [Full Album HQ]
					

0:00 BD jingle 0:11 Duck And Cover 2:23 Duka Cola 3:20 One Thing 6:20 You'll Need A Duke 9:43 Nuclear Love 11:56 Ode To A 14:08 No Cock Like Horse Cock reupl...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 8, 2020)

Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.
Stupid thread moron.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 8, 2020)

Twitter


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 8, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Twitter


Leave Mittens alone. UwU


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 8, 2020)

*Psypsiq Jicuri*


----------



## who dare wins? (Feb 8, 2020)

Jim talks about Chibi
					

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfYbb7nga6-icsFWWgS-kWw https://www.bitchute.com/channel/mistermetokur/




					m.youtube.com


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## LateNightMuffin (Feb 8, 2020)

(
That's not a mal-formed emoji. that's what was copied.


----------



## UtadaWasabi (Feb 8, 2020)

I started playing Fates again, to see if it's really as bad as I remember. So as long as I'm embracing the toxicity, I went all-out and married Camilla. 

And I swear to God, every time any cutscene with her happens, my wife drops from the ceiling like Spiderman to whisper "you disgust me" right in my ear. She could come home, and be like "oh, am I bothering you and your waifu?" My wife cosplays, owns figurines, and watches anime with subtitles, but suddenly I'm the "frikkin weaboo dweeb" despite this being my only Japanese obsession. 

Just wanted to share with you guys what this can do to your relationship. 

P.S: So far, it isn't worth the rage. I wouldn't recommend it to friends, but time had definitely soured the experience.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 8, 2020)

Eddie Rosario - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 8, 2020)

Resident Evil Gaiden -OST- Battle #1
					

Soundtrack: Resident Evil Gaiden (GBC) Buscando entre varios videos de Youtube de Resident Evil Gaiden, solo encontraba musicas entre-cortadas y ripeadas con...




					youtu.be


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Feb 8, 2020)

*◡*


----------



## Mr. Bones (Feb 8, 2020)

AHHHHH
					

From Kirin J. Callinan's "Big Enough": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvrZJ5C_Nwg




					youtu.be


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Feb 8, 2020)

Atmospheric Dub Techno Mix - Dark, Deep and Heavy 3
					

The third installment of the dark, deep and heavy series is finally up. The picture is one of the many great pieces of work by Liam Wong. I highly recommend ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skin and Bones (Feb 8, 2020)

Lenovo Thinkpad E570 E575 Non-touch 15.6 FHD ( 1920 x 1080 ) IPS LCD Screen


----------



## snailslime (Feb 8, 2020)

Bring Me The Horizon - nihilist blues (Lyric Video) ft. Grimes
					

aмo - тнe вrand new alвυм oυт now: http://bmthorizon.co/amo ғιrѕт love world тoυr http://bmthofficial.com/tour мercн http://horizonsupply.co/ Directed by Pol...




					youtu.be


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Feb 8, 2020)

Pigeon On A Stick said:


> *◡*





Spoiler: NSFW



*◡̣◡̣*


----------



## Wraith (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 10, 2020)

How to Be a Scene Kid
					

Scene people, it's sometimes said that is worn within bright colors, crazy hair fringes and tight or skinny neon jeans. Scene people are only as scene as their social networking profile pages. So it's important to not only look and act...




					m.wikihow.com


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 10, 2020)

Where to fix your external HDD and get a backup


----------



## Super Guido (Feb 10, 2020)

There is a concern with witchcraft, and being cursed by those who wish you harm.


----------



## Acceptable (Apr 28, 2020)

chavs


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## snailslime (Apr 28, 2020)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Apr 29, 2020)

A picture of a chicken.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Comenius (Apr 30, 2020)

*r/Asianweightgain*


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 30, 2020)

qFqbG7pQmGUJG5f


----------



## Starving Autist (May 1, 2020)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Starvation_Experiment


----------



## Gutpuke (May 2, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVsyfgX94GA


----------



## sifareh592 (May 2, 2020)

*idubbbz*


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 2, 2020)

https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fi.ytimg.com%2Fvi%2FJYjFMQGpfIg%2Fhqdefault.jpg&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 2, 2020)

https://preview.redd.it/4sg95b03paw41.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=1d0b4b816d0cbf0c4395af2e4c14535cb2bf9986


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 19, 2020)

https://www.reodell.com/SHOP/sag054.html


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 19, 2020)

https://youtu.be/J_TEiWkzQXM


----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (Aug 19, 2020)

http://archive.md/cr6Wt


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 21, 2020)

https://mobile.twitter.com/LABasedComedian/status/1296474000005242880?s=19


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Aug 21, 2020)

RapidJSON


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 21, 2020)

For a comment on Diabeeto's thread.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 21, 2020)

Huh still have this saved from posting in the Simpsons grief thread


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 24, 2020)

@Greg’s Delusional GF.


Maiden-TieJuan said:


> he isn't sure about her. So you he's saying:
> 
> "You have asked me,
> and I did not respond
> ...


This is not a very good translation.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Aug 24, 2020)

cheese


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 24, 2020)

Qajinima022


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 9, 2020)

"Pink And Black"


----------



## Fünter (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Milk Mage (Sep 9, 2020)

polisci


----------



## PhoBingas (Sep 9, 2020)

12.51 - 12.58
1.19 to 1.24
1.28 to 1.32
1.33 to 1.36
1.41 to 1.42
1.44 to 1.46
1.49 to 1.51
1.55 to 1.59
2.03 to 2.10
2.11 to 2.12
2.14 to 2.25
2.29 to 2.35
2.42 to 2.48
2.51 to 2.54
2.57 to 2.59


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## verygayFrogs (Sep 9, 2020)

If  he's  not  fat  he's  not  cartman


----------



## Tahoma (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Maskull (Sep 9, 2020)

Satanists INVERT EVERYTHING and Accuse You of exactly what THEY are DOING as they are doing now Everyday, Every time, with 
Everything. Classic relentless operational procedure for them- including pretending to care about health or children when in Fact they 
want to destroy Both.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 10, 2020)

This is not a dream... not a dream. We are using your brain's electrical system as a receiver. We are unable to transmit through conscious neural interference. You are receiving this broadcast as a dream. We are transmitting from the year one, nine, nine, nine. You are receiving this broadcast in order to alter the events you are seeing. Our technology has not developed a transmitter strong enough to reach your conscious state of awareness, but this is not a dream. You are seeing what is actually occurring for the purpose of causality violation."
"You will not be saved by the holy ghost. You will not be saved by the god Plutonium. In fact, YOU WILL NOT BE SAVED!"
 "I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live I live"


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 10, 2020)

Virgin Comic Sans


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Rozzy (Oct 5, 2020)

sysbench --test=memory --memory-block-size=1M --memory-total-size=10G run


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 18, 2020)

*sighs* 

Hopefully things will go back to :normal" for 2021...but then again what is normal anyway?


----------



## dunbrine47 (Dec 18, 2020)

fantasy


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 18, 2020)

finalburnneo/FBNeo
					

FinalBurn Neo - We are Team FBNeo. Contribute to finalburnneo/FBNeo development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 19, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-secret-santa-2020-no-seriously-reg-closed-now.80037/post-7826239


----------



## Acceptable (Feb 16, 2021)

Stranger Things - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 16, 2021)

https://www.culinaryhill.com/montreal-steak-seasoning-recipe/


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 16, 2021)

fünf Fürzen


----------



## serious n00b (Oct 22, 2021)

synthesizer


horrorfan89 said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Hopefully things will go back to :normal" for 2021...but then again what is normal anyway?


hi


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Rick and Morty.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Oct 22, 2021)

haberdashery


----------



## True Boss of this Gym (Oct 22, 2021)

The Rock tries to select a character in Blazblue Centralfiction
					

Will you help Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock select a character that suits him




					youtu.be


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 22, 2021)

WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOUR FACE??
					

The cut at the end is in the original too




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ona Quest (Oct 22, 2021)

What's with this obsession with gayness?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 22, 2021)

KyubiStewie  over 11 years ago

Press Z or R twice!


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Oct 22, 2021)

"Ridicule is man's most potent weapon. There is no defense. It is almost impossible to counterattack ridicule. Also it infuriates the opposition, who then react to your advantage."


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 22, 2021)

contrarianism


----------



## s0mbra (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Oct 23, 2021)

genuinely


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 23, 2021)

Batavia's Graveyard

(It's actually a really good book)


----------



## Art Kassul (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 23, 2021)

3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Acceptable (Oct 23, 2021)

SYCADE


----------



## Witthel (Oct 23, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/patrick-michael-fahey-spectre-spectre_06-gaming-the-spectre-report-spectre_06-faheyusmc-thespectrerep.102582/


----------



## Providence (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Oct 23, 2021)

8xkpv0w


----------



## Sangria (Oct 24, 2021)

Charlie day as luigi
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 24, 2021)

Cliff Notes (Cliff Stage) - Skeleton Boomerang


----------



## JJLiautaud (Oct 25, 2021)

Contemporary John Chamberlain reported that "the play was full of mirth and variety with many excellent actors, but more than half spoiled by its extreme length of six hours.


----------



## Doomguy246 (Nov 18, 2021)

munchausen

on tablet


----------



## mikaylatoads (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 18, 2021)

Alex Jones - BREAKING THE CONDITIONING (FULL)
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Nov 18, 2021)

Semester at Sea | Multi-Country Study Abroad
					

Semester At Sea




					www.semesteratsea.org


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 18, 2021)

초코커피 무스케이크에 고마움을 담아 보았습니다./ Chocolate Coffee Mousse cake & Message on it.
					

* 자세한 설명을 보시려면 자막을 켜세요.***** 공지 ******커피 무스 만드는 과정에서 젤라틴 넣는 부분이 빠졌습니다. ^^;;;;젤라틴 넣는 부분 설명은 자막에 (9:34) 멘트로만 넣었습니다. 체크해 주세요. 죄송합니다.  안녕하세요~. 조꽁드 입니다! 이 번 영상은 초...




					youtu.be


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Nov 19, 2021)

Ave Satana
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesAve Satana · AjattaraLupaus℗ 2017 Svart RecordsReleased on: 2017-05-12Auto-generated by YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Doomguy246 (Nov 20, 2021)

PIII4


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Nov 21, 2021)

Modjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight) (Official Video)
					

Available on iTunes here: http://apple.co/1IgsVYBSubscribe to the channel here: http://bit.ly/1F5KLwKModjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight) (Official Video)Video dir...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 21, 2021)

Commercially Producing Live Oaks From Seed | HortUpdate - September 2012 | Aggie Horticulture


----------



## Panzermensch (Dec 1, 2021)

Spoiler: I think lemon party is on one of the screens


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Dec 2, 2021)

I finally turned up the lights around 2:00 in the morning and saw that my cat was covered with some vomit, which made me have concerns about the state of my apartment. I succeeded to get up, which was quite hard given that my motor control was not entirely back, and saw that my living room floor was covered in vomit. Which sucks a bit if you want my opinion on it.


----------



## Panzermensch (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Ona Quest (Mar 2, 2022)

"Burning my bridges and smashing my mirrors
Turning to see if you're cowardly
Burning the witches with mother religious
You'll strike the matches and shower me in water games.. "


----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 2, 2022)

```
(defun my-common-lisp-installation () (or #+:clisp 'clisp #+:sbcl 'sbcl #+: 'who-gives-a-fuck))
```


----------



## Gutpuke (May 17, 2022)

https://youtu.be/hfG6s95jBA8?t=49


----------



## tiefling (May 17, 2022)

Spoiler: It’s one of those things you spam in chat that’s also NSFW because it’s like ASCII



⣿⣿⣿⡇⢩⠘⣴⣿⣥⣤⢦⢁⠄⠉⡄⡇⠛⠛⠛⢛⣭⣾⣿⣿⡏ ⣿⣿⣿⡇⠹⢇⡹⣿⣿⣛⣓⣿⡿⠞⠑⣱⠄⢀⣴⣿⣿⣿⣿⡟ ⣿⣿⣿⣧⣸⡄⣿⣪⡻⣿⠿⠋⠄⠄⣀⣀⢡⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠋ ⠘⣿⣿⣿⣿⣷⣭⣓⡽⡆⡄⢀⣤⣾⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠋ ⠄⢨⡻⡇⣿⢿⣿⣿⣭⡶⣿⣿⣿⣜⢿⡇⡿⠟⠉ ⠄⠸⣷⡅⣫⣾⣿⣿⣿⣷⣙⢿⣿⣿⣷⣦⣚⡀ ⠄⠄⢉⣾⡟⠙⠶⠖⠈⢻⣿⣷⣅⢻⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣶⡆⠄⣤⡀ ⠄⢠⣿⣿⣧⣀⣀⣀⣀⣼⣿⣿⣿⡎⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣇⠄⠈⠁ ⠄⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⢇⣎⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣶ ⠄⠄⠻⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⢟⣫⣾⣿⣷⡹⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡟ ⠄⠄⠄⠄⢮⣭⣍⡭⣭⡵⣾⣿⣿⣿⡎⣿⣿⣌⠻⠿⠿⠿⠟⠋ ⠄⠄⠄⠄⠈⠻⣿⣿⣿⣿⣹⣿⣿⣿⡇⣿⣿⡿ ⠄⠄⣀⣴⣾⣶⡞⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣾⣿⡿⠃ ⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣹⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡟⣹⣿⣳⡄


----------



## Therapy Dog (May 17, 2022)

아니요


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 17, 2022)




----------



## CANADIAN_DOG (Jul 31, 2022)

chrisheiler


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## RatCake (Aug 2, 2022)

“it was at the dog's insistence, not at all for my pleasure“


----------



## Wraith (Aug 2, 2022)

kike girls tongue my anus


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 2, 2022)

for images: this (thank god i'll never get it)
for text: this


			https://youtu.be/-tLrrVCjyJw


----------



## Chao Garden (Aug 2, 2022)

You're actually fucking disgusting I've had enough Ed I've fucking had enough im so sick of seeing your wrinkly balls it's so gross I can just remember the smell like it was yesterday do you have any fucking idea how bad your balls smell because it smells like you don't wash the cheese off of them christ it was such torture whenever I'd do the bit of sniffing your balls for a funny because it would genuinely fill my nostrils and be one of the most unpleasant experiences of my entire life it was like sniffing a corpse it's fucking rancid Ed I've had enough your bals go from one ball to stretchy asymmetrical like what's up with that you fucking freak do you have any clue how disgusting balls are and you constantly parade them in my face
fuck you pal

from squixzy's thread in prospering grounds


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Grub (Aug 2, 2022)

Did I like sex this way, or was I just told to like sex this way? Then I read the story again and realized it was sort of an instruction manual. The reason Tinder wasn’t working for me had nothing to do with me, I theorized with friends, and everything to do with the fact that I thought I was using it to find a boyfriend when I should have been using it to fuck, as everyone else


----------



## CANADIAN_DOG (Aug 14, 2022)

this._y += (_root.player_spike._y-_y)/45;


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Aug 20, 2022)

Wir müssen die Juden ausrotten!


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 20, 2022)

and maybe some of the millennials


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Aug 20, 2022)

PROFILE1


----------



## YE24 (Saturday at 11:08 PM)

Just so you know, I’m a billionaire. And I bought all the cottage cheese in the world and flushed it down the toilet. If you want any you’ll have to join me down in the septic system as I blindly taste my way through your doodie slurry looking for a trifling taste of yummy cottage cheese riches!! Teehee!!!


----------



## Wormy (Sunday at 1:55 AM)




----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sunday at 5:53 AM)

The Submarine Commander's Handbook


----------



## TexNash (Sunday at 7:44 AM)

Bad Grandpa


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sunday at 2:17 PM)

Tales from the Darkside (6/10) Movie CLIP - Cat's Got Your Tongue (1990) HD
					

Tales from the Darkside movie clips: http://j.mp/15vUZXoBUY THE MOVIE: http://j.mp/LddceeDon't miss the HOTTEST NEW TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/1u2y6prCLIP DESCR...




					youtu.be


----------



## bird.up (Sunday at 6:47 PM)

Children of Men


----------



## Acceptable (Sunday at 6:49 PM)

"About the Baroque Period - Music of the Baroque". _www.baroque.org_. Retrieved 26 October 2022.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sunday at 8:30 PM)

Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide
					

Music video by Powerman 5000 performing When Worlds Collide. YouTube view counts pre-VEVO: 2,509,970. (C) 1999 SKG Music L.L.C.




					www.youtube.com


----------

